# pictures of this years kills



## ~Spot-Hogg-1~ (Apr 5, 2005)

*'08 Bow Buck*

Here's he is


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

Well since this year is 2008, I'll put as many as I have on photobucket as of now, with the turkey being from the spring.


----------



## hoytarchery999 (Nov 18, 2008)

thats a nice deer while i was out tonight i seen a spike and a nice old 8pt but the spike was running and the 8pt was behind too much brush.


----------



## deermeadows (Aug 19, 2008)

My son's first deer


----------



## Chelsey Day (Dec 1, 2008)

Here is my first deer ever










here is my second deer shot the very next day


----------



## hoytarchery999 (Nov 18, 2008)

nice deer but thats a wierd lookin bow who makes it ive never seen one berfore


----------



## Chelsey Day (Dec 1, 2008)

my dad and his friend make it.

it is called monster bows phoenix I was the first one to get a left handed model

check it out no cams:mg: i shoot it for 3d's also it is only the seccond bow I have owned the first one was a oneida talon that my dads friend custom built for me.


----------



## hoytarchery999 (Nov 18, 2008)

Chelsey Day said:


> my dad and his friend make it.
> 
> it is called monster bows phoenix I was the first one to get a left handed model
> 
> check it out no cams:mg: i shoot it for 3d's also it is only the seccond bow I have owned the first one was a oneida talon that my dads friend custom built for me.


whats the draw wieght


----------



## Chelsey Day (Dec 1, 2008)

40lbs with a 25.5 draw length and about 92% letoff and a 9in brace:thumbs_up


----------



## hoytarchery999 (Nov 18, 2008)

Chelsey Day said:


> 40lbs with a 25.5 draw length and about 92% letoff and a 9in brace:thumbs_up


92% letoff i wish i had that all my bows i think got 65-70%


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

hey man when we going duck hunting


----------



## hoytarchery999 (Nov 18, 2008)

alright i gotta do a little duck hunting myself here soon


----------



## Chelsey Day (Dec 1, 2008)

my dads bow is like 97%

duck hunting, that sounds like fun. but i have never shot a gun

my dads friend bought me a 20ga so as soon as we get time they are going 

to teach me


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

I shot a 6 point and a doe, with bow this year in PA..


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

Lol yep, duck hunting's a blast. It probably helps my dad's a guide though.


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

xXxrory7xXx said:


> Lol yep, duck hunting's a blast. It probably helps my dad's a guide though.


Do you really need to be guided to duck hunt?


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

kaibab-hunter74 said:


> Do you really need to be guided to duck hunt?


You bet your ass you do. When you don't know what you're doing, it's tougher than anything.


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

xXxrory7xXx said:


> You bet your ass you do. When you don't know what you're doing, it's tougher than anything.


I typically don't bet my ass, but in this case i think i will. The way i see it.... find water or fields during migration, get a shotgun, learn how to use a duck call, and start blasting them out of the sky. i've seen shows on it...... and it really doesn't look all that difficult. i'm not trying to be an ass, but that's JMO.


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

kaibab-hunter74 said:


> I typically don't bet my ass, but in this case i think i will. The way i see it.... find water or fields during migration, get a shotgun, learn how to use a duck call, and start blasting them out of the sky. i've seen shows on it...... and it really doesn't look all that difficult. i'm not trying to be an ass, but that's JMO.


No big deal to me, everyone's got their opinion. It's just an opinion anyway, especially when you have no experience with it


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

xXxrory7xXx said:


> No big deal to me, everyone's got their opinion. It's just an opinion anyway, especially when you have no experience with it


I've been bird hunting before, and let me tell you that it's not challenging.

so experience isn't needed


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

kaibab-hunter74 said:


> I've been bird hunting before, and let me tell you that it's not challenging.
> 
> so experience isn't needed


Ever been waterfowl hunting?


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

xXxrory7xXx said:


> Ever been waterfowl hunting?


nope........


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

kaibab-hunter74 said:


> nope........


Then you don't have anything more than an opinion on it. No experience.


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

xXxrory7xXx said:


> Then you don't have anything more than an opinion on it. No experience.


Are you illiterate? I've been bird hunting..... not duck hunting, but pheasent, grouse, chucker, quail, etc....... how much different is it? you still shoot the stupid thing out of the sky.... the only different thing i can think of is that you sit and wait, while i get out and walk. so, let me say this again...... experience isn't needed. A 5 year old could go out and shoot birds out of the air.... if you honestly need a guide, you're pathetic.

Tell me what's so challenging about this.... and then explain to me why you need a guide.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UUTmo59ScUA


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

kaibab-hunter74 said:


> Are you illiterate? I've been bird hunting..... not duck hunting, but pheasent, grouse, chucker, quail, etc....... how much different is it? you still shoot the stupid thing out of the sky.... the only different thing i can think of is that you sit and wait, while i get out and walk. so, let me say this again...... experience isn't needed. A 5 year old could go out and shoot birds out of the air.... if you honestly need a guide, you're pathetic.
> 
> Tell me what's so challenging about this.... and then explain to me why you need a guide.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UUTmo59ScUA




That's hilarious bro. Phesant, grouse, chuckar, and quail hunting is absolutely NOTHING like duck hunting. How bout this, you go ahead and go shoot a limit of ducks next time you get a chance, and let's see a picture. Then I'll think that I'm "pathetic".


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

Rory/MO said:


> That's hilarious bro. Phesant, grouse, chuckar, and quail hunting is absolutely NOTHING like duck hunting. How bout this, you go ahead and go shoot a limit of ducks next time you get a chance, and let's see a picture. Then I'll think that I'm "pathetic".


Come on! i asked you a question...... tell me why duck hunting is so challenging, how it is significantly different from shooting other birds ( besides sitting and calling ) then explain to me why you need a guide. And i'm not your "bro" by the way.


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

kaibab-hunter74 said:


> Come on! i asked you a question...... tell me why duck hunting is so challenging, how it is significantly different from shooting other birds ( besides sitting and calling ) then explain to me why you need a guide.


Finding a spot, and getting the ducks there. You can't go where there's just a couple ducks. If you have the right field/flooded timber, you'll kill ducks. If you don't, you're screwed. Knowing which blinds to hunt, for which winds. How to set your decoys for different winds. Knowing where to have the blind/pit/hide in the field. Getting covered up completely. Knowing what calls to use when, and where. You're not gonna kill many ducks, if you all you do is sit over a decoy spread. You're not gonna get their attention. Much more stuff I'll add later, but for now, that should be enough. 
I can't believe some kid over the internet that has never duck hunted, is gonna argue with me about duck hunting. Ha.


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

Rory/MO said:


> Finding a spot, and getting the ducks there. You can't go where there's just a couple ducks. If you have the right field/flooded timber, you'll kill ducks. If you don't, you're screwed. Knowing which blinds to hunt, for which winds. How to set your decoys for different winds. Knowing where to have the blind/pit/hide in the field. Getting covered up completely. Knowing what calls to use when, and where. You're not gonna kill many ducks, if you all you do is sit over a decoy spread. You're not gonna get their attention. Much more stuff I'll add later, but for now, that should be enough.
> I can't believe some kid over the internet that has never duck hunted, is gonna argue with me about duck hunting. Ha.


As i said before, besides sitting and calling.

Decoy's are not always needed.

Still think one does not need a guide to kill a few birds.......


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

kaibab-hunter74 said:


> As i said before, besides sitting and calling.
> 
> Decoy's are not always needed.
> 
> Still think one does not need a guide to kill a few birds.......



You're right, decoys aren't needed. If you don't have them, you're gonna be shooting them at 45+ yards flying over your head- not too easy of a shot. But hey, I'll take your opinion for what it's worth, not much since you don't have any experience DUCK hunting


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

Rory/MO said:


> You're right, decoys aren't needed. If you don't have them, you're gonna be shooting them at 45+ yards flying over your head- not too easy of a shot. But hey, I'll take your opinion for what it's worth, not much since you don't have any experience DUCK hunting


Well sorry, take my opinon all you want. But the man here with "all the expeince" doesn't have a logical arguement. so your experince isn't wourth much when it comes to the arguement about haveing a guide. good luck with shooting birds out of the sky; you probably won't need any though, seeing how it's not a challenge.


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

kaibab-hunter74 said:


> Well sorry, take my opinon all you want. But the man here with "all the expeince" doesn't have a logical arguement. so your experince isn't wourth much when it comes to the arguement about haveing a guide. good luck with shooting birds out of the sky; you probably won't need any though, seeing how it's not a challenge.




:iamwithstupid::spit:


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

Rory/MO said:


> :iamwithstupid::spit:



:yield:

raising the white flag are we? it's okay.... just having a little fun aren't we? :icon_1_lol:


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

kaibab-hunter74 said:


> :yield:
> 
> raising the white flag are we? it's okay.... just having a little fun aren't we? :icon_1_lol:


Not at all, it just cracks me up that you're telling me that I'm pathetic, when you have no experience with it. You're the greatest duck hunter to never duck hunt! LMAO


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

Rory/MO said:


> Not at all, it just cracks me up that you're telling me that I'm pathetic, when you have no experience with it. You're the greatest duck hunter to never duck hunt! LMAO


I've asked you several times now, why do you need a guide? can't you manage this stuff on your own? And i'm not the greatest duck hunter ever, never claimed to be.


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

kaibab-hunter74 said:


> I've asked you several times now, why do you need a guide? can't you manage this stuff on your own? And i'm not the greatest duck hunter ever, never claimed to be.


Can't manage stuff on my own? Sure I can, I learned how to do stuff from my dad. And of course you never claimed to be, but it sure is easy for you.


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

Rory/MO said:


> Can't manage stuff on my own? Sure I can, I learned how to do stuff from my dad. And of course you never claimed to be, but it sure is easy for you.


Cool..... you learned this stuff from your dad? great for you.... like many other people. i still want to know why you need a guide.

And you're right, it's easy for me to shoot a bird out of the sky. easy and fun!


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

kaibab-hunter74 said:


> Cool..... you learned this stuff from your dad? great for you.... like many other people. i still want to know why you need a guide.
> 
> And you're right, it's easy for me to shoot a bird out of the sky. easy and fun!





See post #28. If you don't know how or why you do those things, you need a guide. Simple as that. Or you can learn it all on your own, and have it much harder off. Either way, whatever floats your boat, I guess.
But I gotta get some sleep, I'm hunting tomorrow. Good luck to you the rest of the season, let me know how that duck hunt goes


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

Rory/MO said:


> See post #28. If you don't know how or why you do those things, you need a guide. Simple as that. Or you can learn it all on your own, and have it much harder off. Either way, whatever floats your boat, I guess.
> But I gotta get some sleep, I'm hunting tomorrow. Good luck to you the rest of the season, let me know how that duck hunt goes


So basically you proved my point. One does not need a guide, but uses them for clarity? hmmmm......... thanks! Yea good luck to you tomorrow as well, make sure you choose your guide wisely now. haha.... what duck hunt? are you buying me one?


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

man finally yall get done sometimes i need a guide finding the ducks


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

I've only got dove this year. No large animals for me yet


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

Here's the doe I killed this morning. Story by going to the following:
http://www.huntingnet.com/forum/tm.aspx?m=3219066


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

Rory/MO said:


> Here's the doe I killed this morning. Story by going to the following:
> http://www.huntingnet.com/forum/tm.aspx?m=3219066


Nice! congrats


----------



## icshunter365 (Mar 5, 2008)

*My first deer... opening day!*

Opening day(Oct. 1st) 4:50pm
Ground blind
10 yards ,broadside, double lung, slicktricks baby:shade:
30 yard tracking job:darkbeer:
107lbs dressed
Doesn't get any better!

(sorry for the "back of the 'truck'" picture all in the field photos are on my phoneukey


----------



## kelleno/MO (Nov 30, 2008)

duck hunting is fun


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

I shot a doe, first day and A 6 pt. the next to last day. Can't post pixcaust the computers so slow I can't use photo bucket


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

kaibab-hunter74 said:


> So basically you proved my point. One does not need a guide, but uses them for clarity? hmmmm......... thanks! Yea good luck to you tomorrow as well, make sure you choose your guide wisely now. haha.... what duck hunt? are you buying me one?


You two are like two little girls... Kaibab... i think all you can possibly do on here is argue. 

Duck Hunting as very very hard.... Pheasants fly much slower when you hunt them... In fact.. when hunting pheasants... you usually always shoot them on the way up outta the brush... yes i understand that isnt always the case but when a mallard come flyin into the timber swoops in and out just like that... you best have good reflexes because you're not going to be able to lift your gun but the time he is in and out of there (Not all birds come to stay when hunting in the timber) 

And when you goose hunt, you call them in close in the field, but then when they are close you start shootin... But now you have to account for the drop of the shotgun "shot" because it will drop faster and blow much easier.... 

I guarantee, Kaibab, you could go waterfowl hunting, yes, but you arent gunna get much! Quit bashin everyone... 

As for a guide... Sometimes its kinda nice when you just want to hunt and dont wanna have to do all the work. Or maybe the guide is your near friend who offers to "guide" or if you would "Tag along" with you. Wow... quit bein the way you are and accept that there are obviously better people than you! :thumbs_up


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

Bowhunter500 said:


> You two are like two little girls... Kaibab... i think all you can possibly do on here is argue.
> 
> Duck Hunting as very very hard.... Pheasants fly much slower when you hunt them... In fact.. when hunting pheasants... you usually always shoot them on the way up outta the brush... yes i understand that isnt always the case but when a mallard come flyin into the timber swoops in and out just like that... you best have good reflexes because you're not going to be able to lift your gun but the time he is in and out of there (Not all birds come to stay when hunting in the timber)
> 
> ...



What you say about pheasants being slower is true and coming from the ground is true as well, but you’re forgetting one scenario, and that is that ducks do land on water. So, when coming up from water one is able to shoot. Now pheasants might be slower, but chucker ( being from the east you’ve never hunted them ) are very fast, pretty damn close if not faster than waterfowl. Speed is not an issue…………. Now as I mentioned to you before; if you don’t enjoy reading my post, then get lost. Because I’m staying put; your five posts that you have on the young archers forum a month isn’t worth a damn because you seem to but in on everyone else’s conversation ( not saying I’ve never done the same thing, but you do it every time ), so if you want argue or voice your worthless opinion, then please don’t hijack a forum. 

People better than me? who, like you? i suggest you look through those layers of fat and do some soul searching, maybe you'll learn who you really are and your place in the big picture. I've never!, not once claimed to be better than anyone on here ever! so quit putting words in my mouth. just because you don't enjoy my post, doesn't mean you have to get extreamly butt hurt. ignore me hoss if you're the better person.


----------



## No.1 Hoyt (Mar 11, 2007)

first deer on Sunday


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

No.1 Hoyt said:


> first deer on Sunday


yum... she looks good! congrats.....:thumbs_up


----------



## No.1 Hoyt (Mar 11, 2007)

THanks! It was pretty exciting. The gun I had did not go off the first time on a pretty nice buck. Not huge, but nice. So i took my brothers inline and got this doe. I oringinally thought I gut shot it becasue we heard it jump up as we were trailing it. I actually hit it in the liver. It was quatering towrads me(I know it was a bad shot but i couldnt tell) so it missed most of the vitals. We got this on video!


----------



## Chelsey Day (Dec 1, 2008)

very nice deer guys:thumbs_up


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

No.1 Hoyt said:


> THanks! It was pretty exciting. The gun I had did not go off the first time on a pretty nice buck. Not huge, but nice. So i took my brothers inline and got this doe. I oringinally thought I gut shot it becasue we heard it jump up as we were trailing it. I actually hit it in the liver. It was quatering towrads me(I know it was a bad shot but i couldnt tell) so it missed most of the vitals. We got this on video!


Yea man, load it up on youtube.


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

Congrats on your first!


----------



## No.1 Hoyt (Mar 11, 2007)

I will try with youtube.

The deer did not bleed for 30 yards after it was hit. does anyone know why this might be?


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

No.1 Hoyt said:


> I will try with youtube.
> 
> The deer did not bleed for 30 yards after it was hit. does anyone know why this might be?


depending on where you hit her, there was probably just a blood clot. So, since you hit her in the liver, she most likely had a clot. What color was the blood? like a really really dark red and really thick?


----------



## No.1 Hoyt (Mar 11, 2007)

No it wasnt really dark red or thick. It looked normal. I guess it doesnt really matter since it did go down quickly


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

No.1 Hoyt said:


> No it wasnt really dark red or thick. It looked normal. I guess it doesnt really matter since it did go down quickly


Hmm... i guess i couldn't tell you then.... clot is my best guess, but who knows? yea at least you killed her!


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

heres my 6 point


----------



## Bowhunter 22 (Jan 7, 2007)

Hey Rory/Mo did you have to go slit her throat? 

Just wondering cause i was looking at the picture and that's what it looked like. 

Here the buck i killed this year. i've also shot 4 other does


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

Bowhunter 22 said:


> Hey Rory/Mo did you have to go slit her throat?
> 
> Just wondering cause i was looking at the picture and that's what it looked like.
> 
> Here the buck i killed this year. i've also shot 4 other does



Yes sir. I did.

Very nice buck! Congrats!


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

My 6 point:
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/picture.php?albumid=1688&pictureid=10499

My doe:
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/picture.php?albumid=1688&pictureid=10508


----------



## hoytarchery999 (Nov 18, 2008)

PA3-DArcher4 said:


> My 6 point:
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/picture.php?albumid=1688&pictureid=10499


id call that a 7 point as long as you can hang a ring on a small point it counts is what i was always told and i think it appears big enough.


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

hoytarchery999 said:


> id call that a 7 point as long as you can hang a ring on a small point it counts is what i was always told and i think it appears big enough.


Its about 1/4 an inch.


----------



## hoytarchery999 (Nov 18, 2008)

PA3-DArcher4 said:


> Its about 1/4 an inch.


i dont know but i would count it as a 7 point and also PA3-DArcher4 is it snowing and freezing rain where your at in PA it is hear real bad i probably wont have school tomorow


----------



## No.1 Hoyt (Mar 11, 2007)

it iced here. we got of school monday we should of got off today the roads werent any bettermore is coming tonite and we might get off again. I sort of hope we dont its finals week and I wasnt to go over study guides in class


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

hoytarchery999 said:


> i dont know but i would count it as a 7 point and also PA3-DArcher4 is it snowing and freezing rain where your at in PA it is hear real bad i probably wont have school tomorow



3 in. of snow and freezing rain later. Probably will have delay tomorrow, maybe no school!!! Everything Is* SO* icy, andslick!!


----------



## hunter41606 (Jan 13, 2008)

Second buck with bow..this one was actually last year and it was just about maybe 3-4 inches bigger than the one hanging in my room. Shot plenty of does too

P.S you cant see it in this pic but the left g2 is forked about half way down all the way back up to the top ill actually just post another


----------



## hunter41606 (Jan 13, 2008)

this is the only other one on my comp of this deer...i guess the rest got deleted, idk and also heres my one from two years ago which was also starting to split his left g2..u can sorta see it in this pic


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

Bowhunter 22 said:


> Hey Rory/Mo did you have to go slit her throat?
> 
> Just wondering cause i was looking at the picture and that's what it looked like.
> 
> Here the buck i killed this year. i've also shot 4 other does





hunter41606 said:


> this is the only other one on my comp of this deer...i guess the rest got deleted, idk and also heres my one from two years ago which was also starting to split his left g2..u can sorta see it in this pic


awesome bucks! congrats to the both of you.


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

Nice bucks Hunter 41606 and Bowhunter 22!!!!!!


----------



## hunter41606 (Jan 13, 2008)

thanks...dissapointed with this years turn out tho...i only shot at one doe and i hit her just a liitle high and we lost blood after about 3-400 yards... i went out today and was going to hunt but couldnt get the damn climber stand to work and started cussing it out and decided that i would just go tomm lol


----------



## hunter41606 (Jan 13, 2008)

oh btw bowhunter22 thats a nice deer...did it go for around 170? maybe a little more, its got nice mass but ur gonna have some deductions cuz of the extra points.


----------



## Bowhunter 22 (Jan 7, 2007)

*Thanks*

kaibab thanks. I'm not bragging but Iowa is a great place to hunt. I remember having a couple people tell me that I'm really lucky and i agree.

hunter41606- yeah that's what we're thinking. I haven't got a chance to get it scored yet cause we took it up to the taxidermist the next morning. Yeah i know. He's a main frame 5x5 with 2 extra tines on his left side and has a couple kickers. We're thinking he'll go in the 150's with deductions. Either way he was plenty big for me. 
Just curious what part of Iowa do you live in?


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

Bowhunter 22 said:


> *kaibab thanks. I'm not bragging but Iowa is a great place to hunt. I remember having a couple people tell me that I'm really lucky and i agree.*
> 
> hunter41606- yeah that's what we're thinking. I haven't got a chance to get it scored yet cause we took it up to the taxidermist the next morning. Yeah i know. He's a main frame 5x5 with 2 extra tines on his left side and has a couple kickers. We're thinking he'll go in the 150's with deductions. Either way he was plenty big for me.
> Just curious what part of Iowa do you live in?



I'd love to have the chance to harvest a big whitetail buck. but for now, i'm stuck with muley's and elk.......... not that that's a bad thing.


----------



## PSE CRAZY (Feb 3, 2008)

kaibab-hunter74 said:


> I'd love to have the chance to harvest a big whitetail buck. but for now, i'm stuck with muley's and elk.......... not that that's a bad thing.


hey you ever want to trade hunts, elk for whitetail in IL you let me know


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

PSE CRAZY said:


> hey you ever want to trade hunts, elk for whitetail in IL you let me know


I can get you a cow hunt in a heart beat........ but if you want a bull, then you might have to wait; no telling when i'll receive another bull tag. How many deer can you shoot a year in IL?


----------



## gobblercrazy (May 9, 2008)

Only one I got this year. Was a last day buck, wasn't able to get the ten point I'd be seeing. Oh well, I'm satisfied! 

The last to pics are the buck and the tom i killed last year. A small 10pt and a 21lbs turk.


----------



## Bowhunter 22 (Jan 7, 2007)

kaibab-hunter74 said:


> I'd love to have the chance to harvest a big whitetail buck. but for now, i'm stuck with muley's and elk.......... not that that's a bad thing.


haha well i guess that wouldn't be too bad i guess...:wink: I've actually recently grow an obsession with elk. that is the one animal that i want to get a chance to hunt sometime. I envy you i truly do.


----------



## PSE CRAZY (Feb 3, 2008)

kaibab-hunter74 said:


> I can get you a cow hunt in a heart beat........ but if you want a bull, then you might have to wait; no telling when i'll receive another bull tag. How many deer can you shoot a year in IL?


2 bucks and as many does as you want if you have the money for the tags, it is really starting to get expensive. I don't care if it is a cow i just want a shoot an elk


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

Bowhunter 22 said:


> haha well i guess that wouldn't be too bad i guess...:wink: I've actually recently grow an obsession with elk. that is the one animal that i want to get a chance to hunt sometime. I envy you i truly do.


Haha, thanks very much. I'll tell you what, if you ever want overcome that obsession, come down here to AZ. i'll show you some elk.




PSE CRAZY said:


> 2 bucks and as many does as you want if you have the money for the tags, it is really starting to get expensive. I don't care if it is a cow i just want a shoot an elk


That's sounds like a deal........ send me a pm if your serious about this, i have to put in for elk and antelope tags at the end of Jan.


----------



## Bowhunter 22 (Jan 7, 2007)

kaibab-hunter74 said:


> Haha, thanks very much. I'll tell you what, if you ever want overcome that obsession, come down here to AZ. i'll show you some elk.
> 
> That would be awesome. I just don't know when I would be able to make it down. I recently got pretty sick and was laid up on the couch for a couple weeks so an emergency opperation later we're a little tight on money right now. And I've luckily saved up enough for a new bow. So that's even less. But if i ever get around to it i will definitely let you know. Where abouts in AZ are you?


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

Bowhunter 22 said:


> kaibab-hunter74 said:
> 
> 
> > Haha, thanks very much. I'll tell you what, if you ever want overcome that obsession, come down here to AZ. i'll show you some elk.
> ...


----------



## hunter41606 (Jan 13, 2008)

Bowhunter 22 said:


> kaibab thanks. I'm not bragging but Iowa is a great place to hunt. I remember having a couple people tell me that I'm really lucky and i agree.
> 
> hunter41606- yeah that's what we're thinking. I haven't got a chance to get it scored yet cause we took it up to the taxidermist the next morning. Yeah i know. He's a main frame 5x5 with 2 extra tines on his left side and has a couple kickers. We're thinking he'll go in the 150's with deductions. Either way he was plenty big for me.
> Just curious what part of Iowa do you live in?


sorry never got back to this thread. I live near iowa city, coralville, cedar rapids, its a little town rite in the middle of all those basicaly. but closest to iowa city


----------



## hunter41606 (Jan 13, 2008)

btw he looks a lot bigger in the pics than 150. i thot 170 for sure for some reason but then again what do i know? ive never scored deer really...just seen a lot of nice ones


----------



## shinook65 (Feb 20, 2007)

*My boys and I 2008 pic's*


----------



## thrill_seeker (Feb 2, 2008)

those muskrat in the second picture?? or what are they???


----------



## arklatex-hntr (Apr 11, 2008)

Here is my wife's 1st deer. Then there is the 2 I got.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I got about 3 to 4 hogs with my bow and two with my rifle. Then before all of them I got a doe with my bow the first day, first morning of archery season.


----------

